# Just ordered 50 rounds of ammo



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Just ordered 50 rounds of various ammo. You all better run suckas!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not scared!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

NYer's don't run....we take it like a man! BRING IT!!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Just ordered 50 rounds of various ammo. You all better run suckas!!!:biggrin:


They selling White owl's by the 50 pack now? Where'd you get em Costco??
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Whatever!! :lol: Give'em hell


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

wtg, fire away Bill.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

50 rounds is a lot.....SUCKA!!!! lol go get 'em brotha!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh oh... Bob the Builder is movin over from humis to ordinance... hmmm. Ok Billy... fire in the hole!!!!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm too close to be hit, the back lash would find you Will.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I aint scared of this guy! He has too much sawdust in his eyes to hit me!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

you know i might watch my step, i mean the guy is ready to launch a Himi for a prize, a few Cigars will be cake for him.....SUCKA!!!!! (haha im sorry i just have to say it out loud every time i read it)


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! You've gone crazy Bill!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> They selling White owl's by the 50 pack now? Where'd you get em Costco??
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


What the hecks a White owl?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think some of you (Noobs) new members have been very good, positive contributors but you still need to be slapped around a bit. You know, just so you keep the respect for your elders.:teacher: It's like spanking a newborn to make it take its first breath.:lol::lol::huh_oh::biggrin:


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

I have no reason to fear...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

All should fear, some should duck and one is just in deep, deep chit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

The EVP said:


> NYer's don't run....we take it like a man!


The man he speaks of is Woody Allen. Send it to him!

Leave his daughter out of it!
:roflmao:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

BTW none of this is in the package for Lew.:biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

The EVP said:


> NYer's don't run....we take it like a man! BRING IT!!!


True dat brudda!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

run...?? i will jump in front of any one and take the bullet for them on this one ! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

50 rounds huh!Let em fly..


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

DO YOUR WORST!!! A southern boy aint scared of nothin!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Ammo should be in tomorrow. Noobs are doomed.:biggrin:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I think some of you (Noobs) new members have been very good, positive contributors but you still need to be slapped around a bit. You know, just so you keep the respect for your elders.:teacher: It's like spanking a newborn to make it take its first breath.:lol::lol::huh_oh::biggrin:


Okay then, if no White Owls then they have to Black and Milds! Didn't know they sold those in 50 count...:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

slimm said:


> Okay then, if no White Owls then they have to Black and Milds! Didn't know they sold those in 50 count...:biggrin:


SSHHHHH Swisher sweets all around. (Noobs) new guys gotta start somewhere.:lol::lol:JK


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Ammo has arrived. Count down to launch initiated.:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet. Hit them hard.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

go get em


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

smokem said:


> True dat brudda!


All these NY'ers talking about taking it, I thought that only happened in California!!!!!!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

ha ha let them fly


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Remeber you mess with 1 nyer you mess with all


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm still not scared Bill.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

jam said:


> Remember you mess with 1 nyer you mess with all


You act like I should be scared:lol::lol: I live in Arizona. 30 miles from water.....3 feet from hell. What do you guys do when it's 110 degrees? We play outside, drink like fish and smoke like chimneys.:wazzapp::lol:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ssuriano said:


> I'm still not scared Bill.


Be careful what you say. I could throw these real hard and take out your mail box.:brick:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

This is one southern boy who is still not scared! I SAY BRING IT FOOL!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Youngster, you better stop shopping at fashion gal and put some pants on. You might be able to take the hit......can you serve it up?:wazzapp::lol::lol:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Youngster, you better stop shopping at fashion gal and put some pants on. You might be able to take the hit......can you serve it up?:wazzapp::lol::lol:


I shall reiterate my previous statement..... BRING IT ON FOOL!:wazzapp:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Be careful what you say. I could throw these real hard and take out your mail box.:brick:


Watch what you throw. Remember if you can throw it I can return fire!:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I shall reiterate my previous statement..... BRING IT ON FOOL!:wazzapp:


Son, I forgot more than you know.:lol::lol:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

oh yeah? well.... well.... damn i got nothing.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol: You're in for it sucka.:lol:

Live by this rule. To be old and wise.... you must be first young and foolish. You'll understand this as you get older, trust me.:biggrin:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

:sweat: dont hurt me sir. My humi is pretty damn full. I need to smoke more... or better yet, bomb suckers like you! You just wait my friend. Return fire is a bitch!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> :sweat: dont hurt me sir. My humi is pretty damn full. I need to smoke more... or better yet, bomb suckers like you! You just wait my friend. Return fire is a bitch!


All fired up and no where to go.:lol: bring it youngster.:lol: You know I'm just roustin ya I hope.:biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> You act like I should be scared:lol::lol: I live in Arizona. 30 miles from water.....3 feet from hell. What do you guys do when it's 110 degrees? We play outside, drink like fish and smoke like chimneys.:wazzapp::lol:


You should be very scared you are the only person that lives in arizona you will have to call in some other city for backup so yes be very scared


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

He isn't the only person that lives in Arizona, I do, and there are a few other members as well.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

There's more of us than you know.:biggrin: Trust me, we can take the heat.:wazzapp::lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them hard, Bill!! :biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I need zip loc bags. Should have some today.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

do i smell destruction ahead


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

:llama:Any word on this mans so call "destruction"? Because I have seen NOTHING!! He is bluffing


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Wild Bill has lost it. I think he's been sniffing too much cedar. Go get 'em Bill!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> :llama:Any word on this mans so call "destruction"? Because I have seen NOTHING!! He is bluffing


I ain't blufin....I've been working my arse off. No time to get to the P.O. :mumbles: When you are self employed......Your never too busy, just understaffed.:bolt:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I ain't blufin....I've been working my arse off. No time to get to the P.O. :mumbles: When you are self employed......Your never too busy, just understaffed.:bolt:


Haha I understand man. Trust me, it ain't easy being a percussion teacher either. And add on top of that my job at the recording studio and I am quite the busy man.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Haha I understand man. Trust me, it ain't easy being a percussion teacher either. And add on top of that my job at the recording studio and I am quite the busy man.


In my shoes, I own Audio 2000, WYCO Offroad and Commissioned Woodworks. I can't believe I even have time to eat. For me, the Cigar world is my escape to the world of relaxation. I have to be careful. I have a tendancy to make my hobbies into businesses. :fish: I need to get some zip lock bags to get to the biz of bombing.:drum:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no:target:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill, you are about to explode and destroy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I decided to use some of these to give randomly by drawing tickets from the "Win my humidor contest" I'll draw a ticket daily to see who would have won the humi had we given it away that day. Once a week or so, I'll give away a bomb to the person that would have won the humi that day. If we would have drawn today Bigfoot would have won.:bolt:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I think some of you (Noobs) new members have been very good, positive contributors but you still need to be slapped around a bit. You know, just so you keep the respect for your elders.:teacher: It's like spanking a newborn to make it take its first breath.:lol::lol::huh_oh::biggrin:


Now there ya go. Pickin on someone your own size. If not you'd be the one to run and hide!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ME....run and hide?:bolt:eep: Not a chance. :spit:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

when was this "Win My Humidor" contest???

I have only been on here a little time


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the sticky in contests. :fish:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be eligable since I haven't been a member more then 30 days. I have enough posts... not enough days on here...

I guess I will have to watch out for the next Humi give awayray:


----------

